# puppy health care



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

this post conains links to articles on the web about puppy helathcare

http://www.chidolls.com/puppycare.html - very good information to prepare u for when you bring your puppy home


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/tpuppy.html - great info site with lots of articles, the link is to the puppy care/training articles


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

:lol: Thanks, you posted them, just as i need them :lol: 

xxxx amie xxxx


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Mia,


One of ur links led my friend to one of those pages, and it said, for disipline to give them a firm 'NO' (which is correct) but then says to put them in there CRATE! Isnt that totally wrong?! everyone on here says there supposed to LOVE their crate, not think of it as a displine time-out place........ Are you sure these are good resources??


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I think putting them in their crate is the same as putting them in their room or pen alone and leaving them for 5 mins - no difference


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

But I thought we had the discussion earlier, and people were saying not to put ur chihuahua in there crate for disapline, or is this just ur personal opion? (sorry, im just a wee-bit confused)


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

me confused now aswell - lol 

I said to just give her a time out for 5 mins in her room downstairs - i dont believe in the use of crates anyways so lets see what others think on this matter


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey guys - *Wave* This thread is in need of some opinions, dont be shy, come post :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

wendy I think its here just to have a look at and help people - at the end of the day you wont agree with everything the writer writes as much as you wont agree with everything everyone says here - just take it with a pinch of salt and use what you want to use :wave: if you know of some better sites feel free to add them here :wave:


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Right.. Well this wasn't for me, it was for my friend Natalie


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

Right.. Well this wasn't for me, it was for my friend Natalie, so my opinion would only matter to her if she thought it was right..


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

Not to rock the boat or anything here, but yes, personally, if my dog's are bad, they do get a 5-10 minute "time-out" in their crate. Their crate is their "room" or their "den" so to me, it is no different than sending a child to his/her room for a few minutes to think about what they did. Personally, for me, it works. They stay in there, they may whine, but they only get out when they have been quiet for a few minutes.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

yeah I kind of agree with your theory cynthia - I dont personally like the crates but if you put them in a room on their own surely this is the same as putting them in a crate on their own ?

I think alot of the advice on these sites is good and beneficial to new owners and at the end of the day if you dont like it or dont agree you dont have to read it :lol:


----------



## Kurrazie (Oct 12, 2004)

I never said I didnt agree Mia, But I THOUGH I was told on this site not to do that. So I was concerned about the resources...

Mmk, ne ways, ttyl


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

its clare not mia  all we do here is offer advice on what we would do or have done in that situation it is up to you then to see what works best for you and little sera - good luck with everything and if you find any better places for info feel free to pos them here 

many thanks :wave:


----------



## bdeangelis (Dec 9, 2004)

*Crates can be safe havens*

My pups love their crate. I crate trained them as that is what I did with my old pups my parents owned. I don't use the crate as a punishment, however. Punishment for Ponch and Lola is when I don't acknowledge them for what they did wrong. I use the Whale Done technique. (Ken Blanchard's book.) I accentuate the positive in my pups tricks, and behavior, but redirect them when they are being bad. I turn their attention to something I know they can do well. It seems to work well for me and the pups!

 
Brenda


----------



## this_natalie (Nov 26, 2004)

Greenies are very good for a puppy's health. Tia loves chewing on her greenie. They're good for their teeth, cleans the teeth, makes their breath smell nice.. And you can find them at a lot of pet stores.


----------



## tana0297 (Nov 30, 2004)

Rosie loves chewing on carrots!!!


----------

